# Dauntless PD333



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever come across a picture of this one?? In 1948 owned by Mr H Leach
All help appreciated
LL590


----------



## george177 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dauntless was transfered from PD registry to LH registry in 1948. during her time in PD she was owned by Ugie Fishing so H Leach may have been her owner on Lh reg


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi George many thanks for the information! Do you know what her registration was in Leith???
LL590


----------



## vmonclus (Dec 22, 2010)

it coul be with the dover harbour board


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

*Dauntless*

Lh 182


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Many thanks Douglas
Was she owned in Eyemouth by Mr Leach??
Again thanks
LL590


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

The one I found is Dauntless LH 182, 22tons, owners Walter Hall of Leith and Thomas Hall of Edinburgh.
She's in the 49 and 50 Olsens. The 51 Olsens she appears to be KY but no number or owners are given.
Theres no boat of that name and size in the 56 olsens which is the next one I have.
I have a 39 Mariners Almanac and theres no PD 333 in it.


----------

